# Calais to Bilbao



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Morning all ,this is the real me being nice cause i,m looking something 

Would appreciate a route and any recommended overnight stops Calais to Bilbao. Approx 4/5 hours driving each day


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Patsy said:


> Morning all ,this is the real me being nice cause i,m looking something
> 
> Would appreciate a route and any recommended overnight stops Calais to Bilbao. Approx 4/5 hours driving each day


Hi for one minute there I thought it was a joke :wink: I was thinking you meant Calais to Bilbao by sea :lol: :lol: :lol:

When you say overnight stops do you mean as in sites, or aires etc ?

We have travelled towards Bilbao but staying just below San Sebastion.

Also do you intend to use toll roads ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is the link to the route we took (and on to Portugal) with toll prices at that time (Nov/Dec 2008) with info on sites we used etc HTH
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57381-0.html


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Sites or aires Don.t mind if its toll roads or not more interested in route and overnight stops .This is the first leg of my journey. Will travel on from Bilbao to Cadiz. Happy enough with this part of the journey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi one place I can recommend as a stopover (we would love to go for longer than one night) http://www.twinlakesfrance.com/

We were only there for a night in the winter but the couple that own it made us so welcome (British couple) in summer it sounded wonderful with an outside bar and hog roast and wine tasting evenings etc.

The setting is so peaceful and lots of wildlife etc just up the road is a large supermarket and also I think it isn't that far a drive to the coast........def one our want to do holidays, but in summer.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks .Just what I was looking 

Patsy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to add this one
http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html at Zauritz not far from Bilbao is in beautiful location, esp if you can get a pitch overlooking the bay just looking at the pictures of the site takes me back there and makes me want to set off right now in the MH.

Little places to eat in the bay below and plenty of parking for a MH there is a big Eroski to stock up on provisions, park at the back behind an old ramshackle warehouse type building.

Lots of vineyards also surround the area.

I recommended this one to Sonesta for their return journey from Portugal and they ended up there for around three nights, she also said she would def go back..............its lovely to watch the sea pounding on the beach below when the weathers a bit wild in winter.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice little Municipal at Pons, just off the A10/E05 half-way between Niort and Bordeaux.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

My best advice is start at dover, go directly to to Portsmouth and then take the ferry.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Why


----------

